# Holy [email protected]#$ the S2000 is fun.



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Are your comparing M3 tires to a Honda. :dunno: :rofl: Maybe you should have bought a Honda since you don't know the difference.


Theres such a thing as "M3 tires"?:slap:


----------



## bmw330pp (Jan 12, 2005)

///M3lissa said:


> Has BMW fixed that issue? I barely got 10K out of my tires
> 
> Kris, congratulations...errr...I mean congratulations to your fiancee


You probably have some very soft tires.:thumbup:


----------



## ///M3lissa (Jun 23, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Are your comparing M3 tires to a Honda. :dunno: :rofl: Maybe you should have bought a Honda since you don't know the difference.


Did you notice the wink? I was joking...and actually hoping you might explain more about the suspension & tire problem on Hondas.

I am here to learn about cars (and maybe have a little fun while I am at it).


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> Are your comparing M3 tires to a Honda. :dunno: :rofl: Maybe you should have bought a Honda since you don't know the difference.


Ahhhhahahaha. That's funny. :tsk:

What is it with you 6er guys? Isn't the constant Mal v. Nevervana v. Everyone-else-over-there insult-fest enough? :dunno:

Did you know that particular Honda engine has a higher HP-to-displacement ratio than anything BMW sells over here?


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

ffej said:


> Ahhhhahahaha. That's funny. :tsk:
> 
> What is it with you 6er guys? Isn't the constant Mal v. Nevervana v. Everyone-else-over-there insult-fest enough? :dunno:
> 
> Did you know that particular Honda engine has a higher HP-to-displacement ratio than anything BMW sells over here?


The 6'er crowd voted, and decided we can be off our meds this week.


----------



## racerdave (Sep 15, 2003)

Congrats... I love S2ks. Yours looks awesome, especially with those wheels.


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

congrats! i luv my s2k. mine is a 03 sebring silver/all red leather. took me a while to find this combo..! 

you should consider getting a lower front lip spoiler, it makes the car look so much better imo.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

EdCT said:


> I test drove the S2k before buying a Z4.
> 
> You can't get a Z4 for 20k. The Z4 has a more "upmarket" feel and a scosche more room.
> 
> ...


Not the autocross course, though. The S2k is clearly faster there.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

So, so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I'm wonder why I never considered one of these. It's just so raw... I love it.


I think the S2K and 330i are the two perfect cars for one to have in their garage . One roadster, one sporty 4 door.


----------



## iateyourcheese (Sep 9, 2004)

atyclb said:


> s2000s are fat pigs


:rofl:

What do you drive an Elise or something?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

KrisL said:


> Thanks everyone. I'm wonder why I never considered one of these. It's just so raw... I love it.
> 
> I think the S2K and 330i are the two perfect cars for one to have in their garage . One roadster, one sporty 4 door.


I concur.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

bmw330pp said:


> Theres such a thing as "M3 tires"?:slap:


some M3s come with Contis that are stamped with M3 on them


----------



## Penforhire (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't see the tire wear (OEM special-model S02's for that year) as an issue. I had and raced a 2001 S2000. Rear tires were shot around every 6K miles while fronts would last maybe 14K (sooner if you don't want hydroplaning in the wet). Why is that an issue for serious sticky rubber? This is a performance machine, not a touring rig. My Z06 ran through tires at about the same pace (fronts almost same rate as rears). I could have gotten longer life if I drove more sanely -- to get mid-5 second 0-60 times you have to keep the rear tires spinning (high-rev clutch drop) to keep the engine in its powerband. 

The car rotates easily and I can see where the general public should maybe not push this car hard. But it is a lot of fun in experienced hands. They softened handling in later years, along with more torque (2.2L instead of 2.0L) and reduced redline, and a glass rear window. IMO they ruined the intent of the vehicle but they're now selling to people who wouldn't buy the earlier beast-machine.


----------



## ProV1 (Oct 13, 2003)

i got a 04 325i sport 5sp & 03 s2000 (sebring silver/red leather), and i am going to stick w/ this 2car combo for a WHILE. 

AP2 (04+) S2000s have 8000rpm redline vs 9000, slightly more torque and also traction control standard. 

there's a rumor 07 will be the last year for S2000... we'll see.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

ProV1 said:


> i got a 04 325i sport 5sp & 03 s2000 (sebring silver/red leather), and i am going to stick w/ this 2car combo for a WHILE.
> 
> AP2 (04+) S2000s have 8000rpm redline vs 9000, slightly more torque and also traction control standard.
> 
> there's a rumor 07 will be the last year for S2000... we'll see.


Actually traction control didn't come until MY2006.


----------



## AK (Jan 19, 2002)

Anyone wanna buy mine? It's an '02 with 35K miles. Red on black. Bone stock mechanically with some nice aftermarket stereo mods (amp, MP3 CD changer, JL Audio stealth sub). Hasn't been a daily driver for the 2 years I've owned it. Located in SoCal.


----------



## realCL23 (Dec 3, 2005)

Nice car! my dad used to own a 2002 S2000 also brand new. However after 3 years he sold it with only 6000 miles on the odo...
It was a great car though very fun to drive. There are few cars out there that can accelerate to 9000rpm.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

3-series + S2000 = dream combo.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

swchang said:


> 3-series + Lotus Elise = dream combo.


Fixed.


----------

